# This weekend



## Grover (Oct 20, 2003)

This warm weather has got to be making a mess of the waterfowling. I was planning a trip for this weekend....Cando area. Is the cooler weather, scheduled for this week, enough to bring ANY of the migrators down??? Are there any ducks or honkers in the area or have they been chased out???? If nothing else we could always - :beer: 
Would appreciate some input.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would hold off for acouple weeks.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Its not looking good. Canada would need a drastic, & I mean drastic weather change to bring a huntable # of birds down. Hunting is pi#s poor right now. Here is my prediction for the year. Same slow trickle of what we have now, birds up the kazoo during opener of deer season, & then a few days later they have all migrated. My .02


----------



## Grover (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks Nate and Goose - I'm holding off for another week. Good call, thanks for the help :bowdown: . It looks like we are going to see some light snow, wind, rain and colder weather up in Canada starting this weekend through next week. No offense to any Canadians but I'm hoping that your weather sucks and your ducks and geese leave....you've had them long enough! Let me know if you start to see some birds coming down, it will help me get through another week of working.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Once them come it will be quick so be ready since canada does not produce like it once did. Most ducks are produced in the dakotas and once they leave or are shot the canada push is it but not even close to what it used to be. They have no water or cover left they need a crp program bad.


----------

